# Error Code 0X80191002



## jimcolby (Jul 4, 2007)

Using MSN Internet Explorer on a Wxp/pro/SP2. My mailbox keeps shutting down after an email is sent. Mail folder is replaced by a yellow triangle with a red exclamation ! mark. Closes off outgoing and incoming email. Clicking mouse reveals the error code as, 0X80191002. Have seen this error discussed in other forums but no resolution offered. The email that is sent is received by receiptant with upwards of forty-two copies. I do not have the desire as being tagged a spammer. Have called MS support - to no avail. They appartently have no acess to ISP on MS servers. Have sent a windows security problem to Redmond, no response (3 days ago), they say they will respond within 24 hours!! :4-dontkno and leave me hanging. 
I've determined that my ISP number on an MS server somewhere out there is or has been hacked. I sent the same email using another platform and a differant ISP number and the email was received - one copy. :grin: 
Oh, this has been an ongoing problem since March of this year. 
Anyone out there with a solution? 
Desperate in the rural area.


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to TSF :wave:

It sounds like your computer has been compromised in some way. Please follow the instructions *here* and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------



## jimcolby (Jul 4, 2007)

Topcreator

Ran Spyware Blaster, twice and nothing appeared that indicated anything on the system. It also did not produce a 'Log' therefore I have nothing to save. Is this the way it should work? Moving onto Step Three part-two, the second spy program on this step; at this writing.

Jim


----------



## jimcolby (Jul 4, 2007)

Topcreator
Finished install of the three anti-spyware programs.
Moving on to Step Four


----------



## jimcolby (Jul 4, 2007)

Topcreator

ok, installed an update for my .Net Framework program. Installed, SP1 

Moving onto installing Windows XP SP1 (already have SP2 iinstalled).
Doing what the man sez. ray:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

You don't need to install SP1 if you already have SP2 - it covers the same things.


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

jimcolby said:


> Topcreator
> 
> Ran Spyware Blaster, twice and nothing appeared that indicated anything on the system. It also did not produce a 'Log' therefore I have nothing to save. Is this the way it should work? Moving onto Step Three part-two, the second spy program on this step; at this writing.
> 
> Jim


SpywareBlaster is a program designed to prevent the installation of spyware, it does not have a scanning feature and therefore it does not produce a log, maybe you are getting this confused with another log



jimcolby said:


> Topcreator
> 
> ok, installed an update for my .Net Framework program. Installed, SP1
> 
> ...


If you have SP2 installed then you don't need to worry about that bit, move on to step 5


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Glas beat me to it :upset: :laugh:


----------



## jimcolby (Jul 4, 2007)

Topcreator

Can not install SP1, according to the small window that opened I already have the updates necessary for the current OS. As I said, I have SP2 installed. Should SP2 be uninstalled? If so, how does one go about doing that. I'm no geek.

stopping the process until I received additonal guidance.
Email me with information, thanks
Jim


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

SP2 does not need to be uninstalled, and you are receiving this error because you already have the most recent service pack installed


----------



## jimcolby (Jul 4, 2007)

Glaswegin & Topcreator = Thanks for the info.:grin:

Ok. Had dinner. Moving on to Step Fiveray:


----------



## jimcolby (Jul 4, 2007)

Glaswegin & Topcreator:wave:

As the guys on the way back from the moon said, Houston, we got a problem.

The dss.exe encountered a problem. It got about 24% into the scan and said it had an error. This is what it said:
AppName: dss.exe AppVer: 3.2.2.0
ModName: dss dll 
ModVer: 0.0.0.0 Offset: 000020c8
IT also displayed the machine language as well, unable to copy that.

The program sent an error report to MS.
will not re-run unless told to do so.
Awaiting further instruction.:smile:


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Post a HijackThis log and all the other into a new thread and include that error, hopefully Deckard (the creator of dss) will look into it


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

OK, i have sent a PM to Deckard to make him aware of this


----------



## jimcolby (Jul 4, 2007)

All right. First, tell me exactly with detail what I need to do to post everything to this 'new' thread. I was under the impression that I had to stay on the same thread. So, that's not requirement? I'm confused. :sigh:


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Start a new thread in *this* forum, title it with something appropirate, then copy and paste the logs from all the tools that you have run.

One of the security experts will look at these logs ad will advise you on how to fix your system


----------



## jimcolby (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok. Started a new thread 

Thanks, Jim Colby :wave:


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Make sure that you post all the logs from the tools into the thread that you have created


----------



## jimcolby (Jul 4, 2007)

Topcreator

What "tools" do you mean? I don't understand. 
On the new thread, I said that the DSS stopped working.
And supplied what happen. 
Remember, I wasn't able to make a copy.
Control keys proved useless.


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

The log from Panda ActiveScan and a logfile from HijackThis


----------



## jimcolby (Jul 4, 2007)

OK. I'm gonna try them again.
I had no success the last time.
In fact one of you said a log will not be produced.
ok - try again. Frustration growing.:sigh:


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Panda ActiveScan will Produce a log, make sure you follow the instructions carefully:

Perform an online scan with Internet Explorer with *Panda ActiveScan*
 Click on







located at the bottom of the page.
 A "pop up" window will appear. * Please ensure that your pop up blocker doesn't block it *
 Enter your e-mail address, country, and state & click *"Free Online Scan"*  *The download of the 8 MB Panda's ActiveX control will take place*
Begin the scan by selecting








 If it finds any malware, it will offer you a report.
 Please ignore any entry it finds and the offer to buy the program to remove the entry, as we will address this later.
 Click on







then click







* You needn't remain online while it's doing the scan but you have to re-connect after it has finished to see the report.
* Turn off the real time scanner of any existing antivirus program while performing the online scan


----------



## jimcolby (Jul 4, 2007)

Posted the Panda Scan "LOG" in the new thread.
Still can't Deckard's Sys Scan to run past 16%
16% is where "Cleaning Temporary Files" are.
this is a slight improvement over the 12% previously.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Jim

All you need to do is follow tetonbob's instructions in the HJT Forum. No need to post updates in this thread, which will save you time and effort...:grin:


----------

